# Swivel Seat for Tranny



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

As anyone on here fitted a swivel seat to their new shape transit?

I am watching one on fleabay and its a lefthand one but I want a drivers one. Could I just turn it over if if doesnt rotate the correct way ie anticlockwise?

PS its a Mapa make??????


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our MK7 Transit has swivel bases.

You would not be able to turn it over as the swivel point has an offset.

It would be physically impossible to turn over anyway as it has different mountings.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The mk6 AND 7 Swivels are the same, I have them fitted in my van, AFAIK you cant change them rouns as they only swivel one way.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just been out to the van to have a look.

The swivels will rotate either way, but the seat would foul the door if turned too far the wrong way.

There does not seem to be an offset on the swivels.

I don't know if the one on Eeeeeebay as the same action.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The Mapa one I have will not turn the wrong way


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've got a feeling O Leary Motorhomes sell these; at least I think I've seen them somewhere possibly at shows. You could give them a ring; they advertise in MMM.


----------



## Villageguitars (Nov 18, 2008)

*Swivell ...*

Hi Twinky, the porblem with these is that they add 3" to the seat height (in order not to foul the hand brake). Being 6ft tall has meant that I've taken mine out so I could see through the windscreen 

Everything has its drawbacks, but on the plus side it's 28kg less to carry around 

Regards Richard


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Jezport

If yours is the Mapa one it must be the same as the one on ebay.

I dont think its anywhere near 3" thick or 28 kg!!!!! I would need to put the handbrake down to rotate the seat. Apparently thats normal.

It doesnt look like its offset but do you think yours could be mounted upside down because it needs to rotate anti clockwise and turn inwards?

One further question; Is the bottom seatbelt mount bracket (the one that is on the drivers righthand side) suppose to go on the top bit of the seat ie rotate or the bottom and stay still?

Thanks


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I would'nt know which way to look if I saw a tranny on a swivel seat!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The entire seat unit, including belt mounting is unbolted from the base first.

The swivel plate is then bolted onto the base using the original bolts.

The seat unit is then remounted onto identically placed threaded holes in the swivel using new bolts.

That's how it works on our Hymer Transit MK7.

The handbrake has been relocated to the right of the driver's seat.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Pippin

So am I right in thinking that the seat belt pulls out and wraps around the back of the seat when the seat rotates?

My handbrake is on the right also, do you need to lower it to avoid it catching. 

How much height does it add?

Thanks again


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, you are right about the seatbelt. I don't know if they fit extra long ones!

The handbrake lever does not obstruct the seat but I invariably catch the leg of my shorts on it when getting out!

Height? Not sure and I am not going out in the dark and wet to measure it!

It does make the seat a little uncomfortable in that the front of the seat presses on the legs a bit.


----------

